# paint over Dryfall



## P-nutt (Jan 24, 2018)

Can paint be apply over Latex Dryfall?

We finish painting the ceiling on a body-shop paint booth area with latex dryfall and we are getting bleed through from the old paint. The ceiling deck is drywall with steel trusses we sprayed it twice to try to cover the bleed through with no difference. We are not having the same problem with the steel. The paint rep for PPG is blaming the drywall been to dry and is socking in the paint. Now he is recommending using regular paint. The place has not been painted in over 16 years.

Pic attach


----------



## PaPainter724 (Apr 22, 2016)

Yes you can paint over dryfall. And your rep might be right about it being dried out, especially if they used cheap paint previously since they use a lot of clay fillers which dry up. But it might be worth considering priming it first.


----------



## P-nutt (Jan 24, 2018)

PaPainter724 said:


> Yes you can paint over dryfall. And your rep might be right about it being dried out, especially if they used cheap paint previously since they use a lot of clay fillers which dry up. But it might be worth considering priming it first.


What kind of primer do you recommend? Are you talking something like Kilz or ZINSSER or something like ppg 6-2 primer to seal the Drywall?


----------



## PaPainter724 (Apr 22, 2016)

Something like 6-2. You just need to reseal the drywall. I'd get black dye shot into it too to help it's hiding performance as well, that's an old tricks paint reps use. 

I'm agreeing with your rep because I've seen this happen many times but since I'm not there personally to see the drywall first hand I am essentially making by best educated guess. So I would talk to your ppg rep and see if he'll back his own word about it being the drywall that way you're not out any money if the 6-2 doesn't work just a bit of time. Most reps will because thats their job to troubleshoot. Good luck!


----------



## P-nutt (Jan 24, 2018)

Thank you for your help. 

This job is becoming a pain in the A**. First, i suggested to go with SW products, but since the customer has an account with PPG (an Automotive product), they insisted for me to use this PPG product. So, I then resubmitted my bid for labor only. Making it clear, that the customer was going to purchase all materials and that i was not responsible for the quality of the product.

How would you handle the extra cost in labor, along with the cost of equipment rental? 

Mind you- The contract called for one coat of dryfall. I accommodated them and painted a second coat at no additional cost. Now I am looking at a coat of primer and paint.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

P-nutt said:


> Thank you for your help.
> 
> This job is becoming a pain in the A**. First, i suggested to go with SW products, but since the customer has an account with PPG (an Automotive product), they insisted for me to use this PPG product. So, I then resubmitted my bid for labor only. Making it clear, that the customer was going to purchase all materials and that i was not responsible for the quality of the product.
> 
> ...


You do the work twice you get paid twice. The only break would be if you don't have to remask you could cut em a little break. Otherwise I'd charge em for 2 coats. 1 prime, 1 paint. On top of the original bid, and the new materials...And add a bit for the pita.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

PPG is not just automotive paint. They are the biggest paint company in the world, and are far better than Sherwin as far as contractor grade goes.

I dont know, but those might take a stain blocker. 

Do the clients really care that much? That seems like a an industrial place.

But.... Charge them accordingly. If they supply the product, any failure is on them, not you. Anyway, you should really look harder into PPG. They are far cheaper, and have better comparative products than Sherwin.


----------



## PaPainter724 (Apr 22, 2016)

Woodco said:


> PPG is not just automotive paint. They are the biggest paint company in the world, and are far better than Sherwin as far as contractor grade goes.
> 
> I dont know, but those might take a stain blocker.
> 
> ...


Agreed, PPG is definitely better than SW. I use mostly Benjamin Moore, because my rep is absolutely insanely good, but PPG is always my very next choice and I use it a ton still. You'll notice that their whites are true whites and not blue-white, their coverage is much nicer and cleaner and the finish coat is much richer looking. 

As for extra labor, I would talk to them and make it clear you're redoing everything and need to be compensated accordingly. However, I probably wouldn't charge 100 percent more, partially because it's not their fault and it makes you look good because you're not taking advantage of a bad situation which usually means repeat customers and good word of mouth. If they were just being controlling and screwed you, that's different, but I think Karma has a way of keeping up with us.

And I would also have them talk to their rep and see if he can't cut them a deal on the material. He should stand by his product if he recommended it, which I guarantee he did because how many people outside of the industry know about dryfall?


----------



## P-nutt (Jan 24, 2018)

Woodco said:


> PPG is not just automotive paint. They are the biggest paint company in the world, and are far better than Sherwin as far as contractor grade goes.
> 
> I dont know, but those might take a stain blocker.
> 
> ...


I really don't think it was the product's fault, for the must part dryfall is cheap paint no matter who makes it. The reason for mentioning PPG and the back story was because of the extra labor and how to handle it. I already open an account with PPG and will be using them for my next job. The paint rep has gone out of his way to make sure we can correct this problem.

The owner of the dealership doesn't really care but the shop manager is a perfectionist (OCPD). He is probably the best body shop manager in the state. Last year they did about 8 million in business fixing cars. So, for the most part, he gets what he wants.


----------



## P-nutt (Jan 24, 2018)

PaPainter724 said:


> Agreed, PPG is definitely better than SW. I use mostly Benjamin Moore, because my rep is absolutely insanely good, but PPG is always my very next choice and I use it a ton still. You'll notice that their whites are true whites and not blue-white, their coverage is much nicer and cleaner and the finish coat is much richer looking.
> 
> As for extra labor, I would talk to them and make it clear you're redoing everything and need to be compensated accordingly. However, I probably wouldn't charge 100 percent more, partially because it's not their fault and it makes you look good because you're not taking advantage of a bad situation which usually means repeat customers and good word of mouth. If they were just being controlling and screwed you, that's different, but I think Karma has a way of keeping up with us.
> 
> And I would also have them talk to their rep and see if he can't cut them a deal on the material. He should stand by his product if he recommended it, which I guarantee he did because how many people outside of the industry know about dryfall?



They are by far the best customers I have. They pay me in full for the job a week before the job started. They have been trying to hire me as their Maintenance manager ever since I did the new service department addition as a Project manager. Last week I was informed that they are planning to demolish the Quick Lanes to expand the new car dealership and the Quick lane will be moved to a building. They offer me the job as a GM but I don't have the money required to do it. I advise them to hire a GC but they still want me involved as owner representative, to make sure things are done right.


----------



## Mayara Miranda (9 mo ago)

I highly recommend ZINSSER. Best of luck!


----------

